# Transglutaminase



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey all,

I have just started working at a vegan restaurant where the chef is very open to new ideas; I ran the idea of using some modernist ingredients by her last night and she was all for it. I was just wondering if transglutaminase is vegan. I have read it is an enzyme found in both plants and animals. I was hoping to do a vegan "charucterie" board: silken tofu "sausage", various pates and terrines, pickles and condiments. Thanks so much.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Ask your vendor for a letter declaring the source, it will be on file with them to prove its Vegan or its animal based.  My question to you though is why would you want to use it in a Vegan establishment?  It isnt natural by govt standards, and "meat glue' as it is referred to is generally frowned upon by the extremists.  Think Arby's, any deli meat.....

There are other more natural ways to make sausage that include unmodified starches, natural plant based gums and blends of the two depending upon your use and cooking meathod


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm gonna go ahead and guess not vegan since they are so strict.  It is either extracted from animal blood or produced by the fermentation of some crazy named bacteria, depending on brand and type.   Even the one made from fermented bacteria has antibodies from animal blood as part of the cultivation process as far as I know.     Its an amazing product in many applications, but I dont think vegan dining is going to be one of them!


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Bummer. Thanks guys.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

TG was first developed discovered in 1959, but was to expensive to derive(it was made from pig livers)  In 1989 Agemoto the Japan based company thet developed MSG or Accent figured out how to get it from other sources.

You can derive the glue from plant or meat sources Actually it is a natural enzyme in its original form that helps link or attach 2 amino acids ntogether.

   I have used it and can tell you I find no off flavors or over saltiness as some people claim ..It is great on Salmon as you can take 2 tail sections join them together and make 1 nice portion. and not waste them because they are the tails. We tried putting beef and scallops together, it did adhere but both cook for different times at different temps. so it did not work. I am fortunate that where I work part time we can fool around with all these new things and experiment. But now I a, off for the summer season, and don't go back till October. Such is South Florida.


----------



## cookers (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a good article I read once about it

http://www.cookingissues.com/primers/transglutaminase-aka-meat-glue/


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Cookers said:


> Here's a good article I read once about it
> 
> http://www.cookingissues.com/primers/transglutaminase-aka-meat-glue/


Yep, that settles it, definitely not vegan as enzymes from dairy are present.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

But it is vegetarian?


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

I just can't buy into the vegan crap.  I understand vegetarians, but a vegan diet is ridiculous.  As a species, humans were not "designed" to only eat things that never came from animals.   Butter and milk are good.  Sour cream is good.  As I understand it, more vegans have digestive issues than do the "average joe" americans.  You can only eat so much farro and barley before the lack of consistency takes a toll on you.  Some random guy that eats nothing but fast food cheeseburgers isn't having a heart attack, but you are?  Or veggie burgers?  I'll bet you poop like a champ.  Won't do you any good when your colon falls out your anus due to lack of proper nutrition.  Take all the supplements you want.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

TO  EACH   his or her OWN. I like Veges and Meat


----------



## cookers (Jun 11, 2011)

Blueicus said:


> But it is vegetarian?


From my understanding of it, yes. Most people who tell you they are a ''vegetarian'' fall into the ovo-lacto vegetarian category. They're picky about the meats that they like, or they don't like meats at all, but will consume other animal products. It really depends on the person. Is this vegan? No. Like RBrandu has stated, they have super strict diets and they fall into the category of ''crazy.''


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

How a little goes a long way:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6915287/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/noodles-reinvented/

Petals.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Had dinner at WD-50 last year and it was outstanding, I'm not surprised he came up with the idea.


----------



## chenleiuk2002 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, I am a representative of Transglutainase manufactory, and I stay in Canada, if you are interested in our TG, please send mail to me, [email protected], our TG can cover the wide application, such as meat glue, cheese, yogurt, and bakery, so please feel free to contact with me.


----------

